# Sedona Vacation



## NANA3B (Sep 12, 2008)

We have just returned from a wonderful week at the Arroyo Roble Resort in Sedona, Arizona.  Having coffee on the balcony each morning while taking in the beauty of the red rocks that surround the resort - awesome!  Our 2-BR Unit #1344 was spacious had everything needed to prepare meals.  We cooked breakfast each morning but enjoyed eating out for lunch and dinner.  The restaurants in Sedona were great and the location of the resort very conducive to shopping. We would love to return to the Arroyo Roble again.


----------



## Deb from NC (Sep 12, 2008)

I'm glad to hear you had a great vacation!  We are heading to Arroyo Roble tomorrow, checking into unit 1345  
Deb


----------



## Bill4728 (Sep 12, 2008)

I'm moving this to the US western board. 

Sedona is in the West?? LOL


----------



## gnipgnop (Sep 12, 2008)

*Nana3m*

Did you exchange into Aroyo Roble?  How close were you to the creek?  Did you enjoy the pool? and what was it like?  Do they have a gathering in the check in building where they explain what's happening in the area?  Where did you eat?  What trips or tours did you do?  My daughter is going next year and I'm sure anything you can tell her will be a big help.  She and her dh are going with 3 teens.  Thanks


----------



## grest (Sep 12, 2008)

Definitely one of our favorite places!
Connie


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Sep 12, 2008)

I love this place way more than Phoenix.


----------



## JEFF H (Sep 13, 2008)

Most of the The creekside units are owned and rented by the Best Western hotel. The resort has specific units that are assigned for use by RCI guests with other units assigned for owners.
The resort grounds do extend to along the creek and they have a little deck area on the creek and a nice gas barbarque area setup near this area.
The pool has a small indoor area and then passes thru the wall to the outside pool. A couple large hot spa wirlpools are also connected to the pool both inside and outside. 
The inside area can get loud with young children yelling and playing as the sound reverbrates off the walls and ceiling.
The outside is better for relaxing if the weather permits.
Inside they also have a coed steamroom and dry sauna,game room,excersise room,raquet ball court. The check-in office area is connected to a library lounge type area where you can relax and read up about area information.
They did have a  morning informational meeting here the day after check-in when we visited 2 years ago.
Sedona has many resturants to choose from or you can buy groceries from  Safeway or Bashas and cook in your unit. 
I enjoy grilling and eating at the creekside barbarque area on the resort grounds.
hiking is my favorite activity in Sedona.
Jeep tours are very populer and highly recommended.


----------



## Cathyb (Sep 13, 2008)

Nana:  We are heading there 10/18.  Where is the closest market to pick up groceries/dinners?  Does Arroyo Roble have a concierge and also do vendors come for a presentation one day to the timesharers?


----------



## Red Rox (Sep 13, 2008)

As mentioned above, there is usually a session for vendors and service providers on the morning after check in. My personal advice to first time visitors in Sedona, is to do a jeep tour. The driver/guides are entertaining and informative and will take you to places that you wouldn't otherwise get to on your own. They give you a great introduction to Sedona. Do it early in your visit. There are three major grocery stores in West Sedona within about two miles from Arroyo Robles. They will all be on the right hand side of 89A as you travel west. The first is New Frontiers (kind of like a Whole Foods). Next is Bashas, the largest private grocer in Arizona and last is Safeway.


----------



## Rose Pink (Sep 13, 2008)

Red Rox said:


> My personal advice to first time visitors in Sedona, is to do a jeep tour. The driver/guides are entertaining and informative and will take you to places that you wouldn't otherwise get to on your own.


 
My DH would rather drive the jeep than ride in it.  Would he enjoy the jeep tours?  Are they interesting enough for a rock crawler like DH (think Moab).


----------



## Red Rox (Sep 13, 2008)

Trust me. You just have to experience it to appreciate it. This isn't just a ride in a jeep. Many posters at TripAdvisor.com have said that the jeep tour they did in Sedona was the highlight of their entire vacation. It's the number one activity in Sedona.


----------



## Diane (Sep 13, 2008)

I second Red Rocks.  When we have guests in Sedona we always take them on the Broken Arrow jeep ride.  Not something you would want to drive yourself, but unforgettable.

Diane


----------



## frb (Sep 14, 2008)

Does anyone know if there is an age or weight limit on the jeep tours.  Like to know if our kids would be able to go on the tour.


----------



## JEFF H (Sep 14, 2008)

Rose Pink said:


> My DH would rather drive the jeep than ride in it.  Would he enjoy the jeep tours?  Are they interesting enough for a rock crawler like DH (think Moab).



With his jeep rock crawler experience in Moab I would recommend you just rent a jeep for the day and take the Broken arrow trail road.
Jeeps are available for rent and they have maps to the best areas.
Pink Jeep tours is the only tour operator permitted to use Broken Arrow trail.
Broken Arrow trail however is open to individuals using their own or rented jeeps.
You can also Hike broken Arrow trail that follows along the path of the jeep trail.
lovely area in Sedona not to be missed.


----------



## pgnewarkboy (Sep 14, 2008)

My wife and I took the Pink Jeep tour and it was excellent.  These jeep tours through rough terrain are, however, hard on the back!


----------



## Rose Pink (Sep 14, 2008)

Thanks, everyone.  DH has been working non-stop for months on end and is desperately in need of a vacation.  The stress has been high. The little mini-vacation he took to see our new granddaughter was cut short by Gustav.  He is also upset because he hasn't been able to go to Moab this year.  I've planned a week in October where we will drive to Vegas and see Love (he loves Beatles music as well as live theater).  Then we'll go to Sedona for a couple of days and then on to Phoenix for two nights (family wedding) before heading back up to St. George to see Les Mis at Tuacahn.  DH enjoys driving and seeing new places and I am hoping our leisurely pace down to Phoenix along a different route than we usually take will help to relax him a bit.  

I'm a bit conflicted about taking the jeep tour vs renting a jeep so he can drive.  I don't want DH to be itching to take the wheel and have that spoil the jeep trip.  OTOH, I think he would enjoy listening to the stories and socializing with other people.  Maybe we could ride along one day and then rent/drive the next day.  I'll have to give this more thought.

Thanks again for the replies.


----------



## Rose Pink (Sep 14, 2008)

Diane;593841...the Broken Arrow jeep ride. Not something you would want to drive yourself said:
			
		

> DH _would_ want to drive it himself and that is my dilemma.


----------



## Rose Pink (Sep 14, 2008)

Since I posted this morning, I googled the Broken Arrow trail and find it less difficult than other trails DH has successfully navigated. I'm sure he'd be bored sitting in the back of a pink jeep. However, we cannot bring his jeep with us on this trip and so will have to rent one. I see that Sedona has a Farabee's franchise. Are there any other rental companies in the area and how well do they rate? 

Personally, I'd like to hike the trail but I'm not sure hubby's knee is up to that.

Have any of you had experience with the Cliffhanger trail?  That's rated a little more difficult than Broken Arrow according to Farabee ratings.


----------



## Red Rox (Sep 14, 2008)

I'm surprised that Farabee's would allow their vehicles on Broken Arrow. The Pink jeeps are specially modified well beyond anything in Farabee's inventory that I'm aware of. But as I said, the drivers are informative and entertaining. t
Take the tour. Then if hubby is still itching, go rent him a jeep and go touring on your own. Sedona has lots to explore,, and if you know how to drive and feel bold, go for it!


----------



## nightnurse613 (Sep 15, 2008)

Well, I'm with RR on this.  I thought you had to have special permission to be on Broken Arrow but, if Farrabee's says it's ok, then it must be ok (of course, they won't be paying the fine, huh?!).  Frankly, my son and I took the Hummer Tour.  My husband said no thanks but he did make sure he was my beneficiary if anything happened.   Years ago he told me that if my oldest daughter wanted to drive that I shouldn't stand in her way.   Maybe there is sound advice in there for you???


----------



## Diane (Sep 15, 2008)

I would check the fine print in the rental contract as to who pays for retrival/recovery/towing/repairs if the leased vehicle gets stuck on Broken Arrow.  Have heard at least one horror story about that there.

Diane


----------



## Rose Pink (Sep 15, 2008)

DH's ability to drive is not in question. He has successfully and repeatedly tackled far more difficult trails in Moab. You can google Steel Bender, Gold Rim Trail, Poison Spider, Hell's Revenge. In question would be the quality of the jeep. Farabee's site states they rent Rubicons--even so, we need to check out whether they are further modified.  I saw a picture of what appeared to be a Farabee Jeep on some obstacles in Moab and we've seen them out on the trails when we've gone.  Don't know if the Sedona ones are less modified than the Moab ones. 

We also need to check out the repair clause. DH is used to doing his own trail repairs--and often repairs the breakdowns of others in our group or total strangers for that matter. However, we won't be traveling with his tool box, so that will be a factor.

DH shares the attitude with his fellow jeepers that "real jeeps are built, not bought" and has so highly modified his '84 CJ that about the only thing original on it is the VIN. Circumstances made him have to forgo his annual pilgrimage to Moab and he complains about it. The fun for him is in the challenge of the obstacles. He may agree to sit in on a tour but it would be like listening to the band when what you really want to do is conduct the symphony.

Thanks, everyone for your input. As I mentioned, DH is more than capable of driving (maybe we could retire to Sedona and he could conduct Pink Jeep tours  ). The limiting factor is if we will be able to rent adequate equipment. Think I'll be contacting Dan Mick today for his views on Farabee or other places in the area.


----------



## falmouth3 (Sep 15, 2008)

I was just on the Pink Jeep Tours Broken Arrow tour last week.  When we made our reservation by phone, they asked if either of us was over 6'4" or over 250 pounds - "to insure comfort".

While on the tour, our driver told us that the trail is open to the public.  Indeed, we saw at least 2 non-pink jeeps on the trail.

BTW, we had a blast!

Sue


----------



## Rose Pink (Sep 15, 2008)

Since this morning, I have done some homework.  Dan Mick (living 4WD legend) knows DH's abilities and says he will have no problems with Farabee's Rubicons.  Coconino Forest Service says, yes, private rentals are allowed on Broken Arrow.  The Farabee rep says nothing in Sedona is as challenging as Moab and that she can recommend some trails that will be more challenging than Broken Arrow since DH is experienced.  They don't advertise these trails to the general public.  The Farabee rep said rather than spend money on Pink Jeep's Broken Arrow tour, spend it on one of PJ's more historic tours--they generally cost less than Broken Arrow--so we can hear the history from the driver.  So, now I'll check into that.  

Anyway, I've e-mailed DH the info and he can decide what he wants to do.


----------



## DianneL (Sep 15, 2008)

*Children on Pink Jeep trip*

We did the Pink Jeep Broken Arrow tour last spring.  It was great.  To the poster that inquired about children, we had two children with us, ages 5 and 
8.  The 5-year-old is very small (about 30 pounds), and he was put in a car seat, furnished by Pink Jeep, on the back seat and in a five-point hitch.  We felt very comfortable with that and felt he was safe.   We all loved the ride!


----------



## gnipgnop (Sep 16, 2008)

We took the Pink Jeep tour a couple of years ago.  What is the difference between regular Pink Jeep tour and the Broken Arrow Jeep tour?


----------



## falmouth3 (Sep 16, 2008)

Pink Jeep has a number of different trips that you can select from.  The Broken Arrow is a specific trip.

Sue


----------



## Rose Pink (Sep 16, 2008)

*PJ ancient ruins tour*

http://www.pinkjeep.com/jeep-tours/sedona/ancient-ruins.shtml

Has anyone done this tour?  This is one that I think would be nice to have a tour guide tell about the area, etc.


----------



## Red Rox (Sep 16, 2008)

Rose Pink said:


> http://www.pinkjeep.com/jeep-tours/sedona/ancient-ruins.shtml
> 
> Has anyone done this tour?  This is one that I think would be nice to have a tour guide tell about the area, etc.



I haven't done that particular tour. I have done others with PJ. If you have an interest in ancient cultures, we have lots that you can see and observe around this part of AZ. Some of the ruins sites have museums and displays with artifacts and printed narratives that will give you plenty of insight and education. Others, like the destination for this tour, are places where you can observe the ruins and remains in an 'untouched' state. Visitors are asked to observe, but not touch or remove the artifacts and remains. Studies are on going. The guides will tell you what we know from the remains and petroglyphs as we observe them, together with knowledge from other digs and ruins sites.


----------



## Rose Pink (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks, Red.  We went to the one on I-17 a couple of months ago but we were hot and tired and had a long drive ahead so we didn't stay long.  I think the PJ excursion would be a little more relaxing and informative.

Have you been to the Grand Canyon Caves off Route 66?  Are they worth a detour?


----------

